# [SOLVED] Any way to share printer through BlueTooth



## Speedslayer

Hi, i just bought a BT USB thingi for my desktop (XP Home). i need help with sharing my printer which is connected to the desktop through a usb cable. is there any way to make my printer avalible to others as a BT device.

In other words: How do i make my USB Bluetooth thingi to host my printer.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

Not sure you can do that, I've never even tried. Why not simply share it across the network?


----------



## Speedslayer

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

i cant because i dont have wireless router for my dasktop


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

You don't have to have wireless to share. If the printer is on a networked computer, it can be shared for wired or wireless workstations.


----------



## Speedslayer

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

How? just make this go faster

the printer that i want to share is connected to my desktop (OS: Xp Home)

i also own a laptop (OS: Vista) and i want to print using my printer(connected to DT via USB)

i've got a cable modem, connected to it is my wireless netgear WGR614 then the DT is wired to it, and then i connect my laptop via Wi-fi.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

Since they're obviously all connected to the router, just share the printer. I fail to see where BT enters into the picture at all.


----------



## Speedslayer

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

would you guide me through the process...


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

This TCP/IP Home Networking and File Sharing Tutorial should get you started.


----------



## Speedslayer

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

thanks, i've got it working. it turns out i was doing the right stepd for like six months, and then it occured to me that reinstalling the windows might work, and it did now i cand share the printer and everything. just one little question. i have an extra hard disk installed just for the media files, and i'm sharing it right now over the network, how do i put a password on it so that no one else could access it with out the password. thanks for all your help.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

That will depend on the versions of Windows in use. If you use XP-Pro, you can setup file security. With XP-Home, it may be a bit more difficult.


----------



## Speedslayer

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

windows XP home.


----------



## johnwill

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

I think you're out of luck with XP-Home, it has very limited security provisions for networking.


----------



## Speedslayer

*Re: Any way to share printer through BlueTooth*

i wanted to thank you for all the help you provided me with, Thanks...


----------

